# Eye Injuries



## Brynn (Apr 28, 2014)

I had a visit from the vet today. My goat had gotten a sliver in her eye. I thought the sliver was gone, but It clouded up this morning and I called the vet ASAP. I was so grateful to have a great vet come to my home, remove the sliver, check for an ulcer and medicate. The vet was telling me once the damage causes an ulcer the eye can rupture within 24 hours. I am so lucky I caught this in time. It so easily could have gone unnoticed and my big mamma could have gone blind. I feel grateful and want to share with BYH to express how important eyes are!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm hope she is OK.
Having a good vet (or two) as a resource is very important.


----------



## Brynn (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks. She's doing great  sorry I left that out! The sliver is gone and vet said prognosis is very good. Apparently if the injury is to the corner of the cornea, it will heal faster and better than the center. She will be uncomfortable for a week and mad at me for giving her eye drops 3x a day, but she's going to be just fine. Love that goat!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 28, 2014)

Brynn said:


> Thanks. She's doing great  sorry I left that out! The sliver is gone and vet said prognosis is very good. Apparently if the injury is to the corner of the cornea, it will heal faster and better than the center. She will be uncomfortable for a week and mad at me for giving her eye drops 3x a day, but she's going to be just fine. Love that goat!!


That's great.


----------

